# Tail light differences in a4 b5 models



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, I've had a 1995 Audi 90 quattro for about a year now, and like it so much that I have my eye on the a4 b5's for my next car, but in my extensive browsing I've noticed that some tail lights on the b5's have the silver/white back-up lights in the top half of the light, and some have it in the bottom half. I was wondering if anyone knew which years had which design stock.


----------



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Tail light differences in a4 b5 models (JTG 1447)*

I forgot I wouldn't get any response if I don't have pictures...
















The Silver one has the tail-lights I referred to as having the silver back-up light stripe in the upper portion of the light and black one has them in the lower portion. The Lower one looks newer but I like it far less and wouldn't be able to live with it so any information on the years that they offered both/or switched entirely to one, or how interchangeable the two kinds are would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



_Modified by JTG 1447 at 8:00 PM 2/13/2010_


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Tail light differences in a4 b5 models (JTG 1447)*

while I haven't had my B5 in a few years, I believe I recall the diffs.
(my first Audi was a silver 30v 99.5 A4, hence my orig UID here was silver30v)
IIRC, the black car you have pictured is a 99.5+ car while the silver car is 98.5
the earlier ones from 96-98 were different still, with an amber portion
something like this:


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tail light differences in a4 b5 models (sieben)*

Sieben is correct.
A4s with the amber are '96-98, with high clear reverse are '98 and low '99.5-
Any deviation and the car has been hit and poorly fixed or modded. The switch in '99 came with the projector beam headlights, a vast improvement over the traditional glass halogen unit.


----------

